# Daily Manna for Thursday, March 23, 2006



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

O LORD, do not rebuke me in your anger or discipline me in your wrath. Be merciful to me, LORD, for I am faint; O LORD, heal me, for my bones are in agony. My soul is in anguish. How long, O LORD, how long? Turn, O LORD, and deliver me; save me because of your unfailing love. No one remembers you when he is dead. Who praises you from the grave ? I am worn out from groaning; all night long I flood my bed with weeping and drench my couch with tears. My eyes grow weak with sorrow; they fail because of all my foes. Away from me, all you who do evil, for the LORD has heard my weeping. The LORD has heard my cry for mercy; the LORD accepts my prayer. Psalm 6:1-9 NIV


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God is big enough to hear our complaints as well as our praises. I think he prefers the praises, LOL. But he does listen to our heartfelt complaints and questions. He doesn't always explain his purposes to us, but he is willing to give his shoulder for us to cry on when we are miserable.

I really love that about God. Don't you?


----------

